# Canadian heat press distributor



## tipiss (Jun 4, 2007)

Anybody knows of a good canadian heat press distributor, so far the mighty press 16 x 20 looks interesting.

Maybe I'll buy from the states.


thx


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Go with Stahl's Canada. I did and they were really good. They sent me a HUGE sample package and they sent my press right away!


----------



## spirani (Oct 3, 2007)

*Queston Re: Canadian heat press distributor*



dmm26 said:


> Go with Stahl's Canada. I did and they were really good. They sent me a HUGE sample package and they sent my press right away!


Which heat press did you purchase? How much did it cost? and are you still happy with it? Do they also have other accessories for the heat press like the protective pads, and all types of transfer papers? I cannot sign up on their site because I do not have a customer number from them. Thanks.

Shamim


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

You can buy from many canadian suppliers. Hix, mightypress, geo knight are all good presses. Starline pacific canada - joto papers canada - tropical graphics canada. Hope this helps


----------



## iprint03 (Sep 14, 2009)

is there any good and non overpriced retailers here in canada?

i tried contacting stahls canada to refer me to one of their suppliers because i'm aware that they wont deal with single purchases and didnt hear anything from them.i think canada lacks of good products related to this type of hobby,business.

i looked around and i hope im looking at the right place but i see less vareity and old models of heat presses and even vinyl cutters.the closest one that i know(im from vancouver) is uscutter but if you get a a heat press from them you will pay $250+ of shipping charge(while they only charge us residents $9.99 flat rate) and who knows how much canadian tax,duties etc will be added upon recieving it.thats like $400 plus on shipping and taxes alone and im talking about a china press!

this is my concern.


----------



## TB5... (Feb 18, 2010)

bump bump

has anything changed since 2009 in this department?

im looking for a good heatpress... stahls is a bit overpriced for me at the moment.

something in the 500$ range?...


EIDT: IS THIS A CANADIAN COMPANY AND IN CANADIAN DOLLARS?

http://www.knightheatpress.com/index.htm


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

These i think are less expensive and in Canada
allimageprinting.com


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

TB5... said:


> bump bump
> 
> has anything changed since 2009 in this department?
> 
> ...



It's an american company with dist. in canada.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

gerry said:


> These i think are less expensive and in Canada
> allimageprinting.com


Looks like they will do repairs on equipment that isn't theirs, may be good for those with broken presses.....Ive never bought from these guys and know nothing about them, I just had the link bookmarked.
Good Luck


----------



## TB5... (Feb 18, 2010)

gerry said:


> It's an american company with dist. in canada.


i see...

thanks man... 
ill give em a call.

geo knight looks like the best priced for what i need.

and the DK8 has the auto up and digi timer so thats great as well!


----------



## donaldthiel (Nov 30, 2015)

if you are looking for some one to repair the Hix presses we do repairs on them in the Toronto area


----------

